# Otter sets



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

Got some sets out as the young man I offered the opportunity to, must be chasing 2 legged deer. I took some pics to share.
This is a corner of a branch off the main stream. I saw where the otter came out and went back in. I saw this spot a while ago and thought it would be a good spot to set. I have a 12x16 in the center and a 330 on each side along the bottom edge. Beaver travel this also so there's a chance for one of them.


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

Went up stream to a toilet-crawl out. Beaver crawl out at this spot also. Puzzles me why they use this spot as the bank is nearly vertical. They must have to step on the root to get up there, now guarded by a 330.


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

About 20 yards down stream of the toilet I put a trap under this log up against the bank.


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

Someone's been chewing on my trees


----------



## Fool'em (Sep 29, 2016)

I hope you get your otter
That's one of my bucket list catches
First one I get will go to the taxidermist


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

I have a few under my belt, seven I think. I had a heck of a time getting the first one, thanks to Ottertrapper's guidance I was able to finally connect. Very much like mink but have a longer range, two to three weeks sometimes. Fortunately this area of the creek behind the house is the last to freeze so they come here for a day or two each time a heavy freeze comes.


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

Last year's was a biggin


----------



## ottertrapper (Jan 6, 2006)

I remember taking you out John years ago that was fun. What year was that 2010? Earlier? I know I lived at the farm house then we since bought a house elsewhere


----------



## ottertrapper (Jan 6, 2006)

I have also in certain areas have it take much longer then 2-3 weeks even. Some areas much less just depends on food for how far they will roam. Fun critters to chase though I don't do too much of it anymore.


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

ottertrapper said:


> I remember taking you out John years ago that was fun. What year was that 2010? Earlier? I know I lived at the farm house then we since bought a house elsewhere


Yep, 2010

http://www.michigan-sportsman.com/forum/threads/otter-quest-2010.331981/page-4#post-3176034


----------



## Firefighter (Feb 14, 2007)

Oh man definitely a bucket list critter for me. Not something we have around these parts with any regularity though. 

Maybe someday I'll get a chance to soak some steel for one of those awesome critters.


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

Firefighter said:


> Oh man definitely a bucket list critter for me. Not something we have around these parts with any regularity though.
> 
> Maybe someday I'll get a chance to soak some steel for one of those awesome critters.


It's surprising how many are around. Finding sign is about like a needle in a haystack though. Setting crossovers at Beaver dams and road culverts is probably the best way to get em. 160s will work, I've caught a couple when I set for mink in a trickle so shallow, a muskrat couldn't swim in it.


----------



## bigdaddyfischer (Jan 2, 2011)

Nice job on your otter! Which set produced?


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

bigdaddyfischer said:


> Nice job on your otter! Which set produced?



This set produced. The center trap, a 12x16 got him.


----------



## bigdaddyfischer (Jan 2, 2011)

Hope to get one myself someday. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

bigdaddyfischer said:


> Hope to get one myself someday. Thanks for sharing.


Best of luck!


----------



## ottertrapper (Jan 6, 2006)

Nice job


----------



## Timberdoodle2 (Jan 6, 2015)

what is a 12x16?


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

Timberdoodle2 said:


> what is a 12x16?


MB 1216 JC designed by John Caretti. It's named after it's dimensions, inventor and Minnesota Brand Trap Co.

http://www.minntrapprod.com/mobile/MB-1216-JC/productinfo/MB1216/


----------



## Timberdoodle2 (Jan 6, 2015)

thanks, hadnt heard of them till hearing it here or the Minnesota trap company.. in my days we had duke, victor ,blake & lamb.


----------

